# Bonnie is growing up!! (Image heavy.)



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't posted pictures here in a long time but I took some today I thought I would post. Bonnie turned 1 on August 25th! I couldn't have asked for a better dog. We also have Abbey now, who nobody on this forum has seen (unless you're on my facebook or Pit Bull Chat). So I have a few pictures of her as well. 

Just chillen:









She saw something, I dunno what:









Abbey was running around the yard free and came over to her tie-out to see what we were doing, and I caught Bonnie going into a play-bow:









Begging:









Doing a beg-speak:









Bonnie and Abbey goofing off on the spring pole:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Abbey with a hunk of ice on a hot day:

























Just doing nothing, lol:









Abbey with a rawhide my mom bought:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I love them both but I want to just snuggle bonnie


----------



## Menmy3dogs (Sep 9, 2011)

Pretty dogs!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, Bonnie's definitely my gurl.  Abbey's actually my dad's dog, but I do most of the caretaking for them both.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Lovely pups. They look like they are having a ball, they obviously get on like a house on fire. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol, that's about right.  thanks.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome dogs, I just love Bonnie


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. Is Abbey out of that pit you posted a picture of.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of your pups are so cute!
I give Tank ice too, he loves it!


----------

